# Cysts before FET



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

I had a failed fresh cycle in jan and now waiting for this months cycle to start FET on day 21 of this cycle but have cysts on my ovaries.... Any had this an got a BFP?!? Xxxxx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm not sure, but with a FET you're concentrating on growing your lining so your ovaries  don't really get a look in. Are you down-regulating? That should help get rid of the cysts. On my lining scan for my FET, the nurse said she saw a few follicles but they weren't that big because I wasn't taking FSH. I think this is the same for cysts, they won't grow too much without FSH.

I'm sure if your clinic was concerned they'd postpone the cycle.

Good luck  

xx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Cay23

Thanks for your reply, Ive got an appt at the clinic tomz, but yea think ur right their not overly concerned when their doing FET unless there really big and have fluid in then so fingers crossed there ok, would love not to delay treatment!!

No I'm waiting for my AF this month which should be about the 28th and then I'll start DRing 21 days after that!!

thanks again xx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

No problem   Hopefully after the AF and the dr-ing you'll be cyst-free! 

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, and your cycle  

xx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Clark,

Sorry about your bfn. How did you get on with the cyst. I had my baseline scan today after taking buserelin for 19 days and sadly they saw a small cyst on the ovary and a small fibroid but its outside so that doesnt affect anything. I had to do E2 blood test to make sure I DR then if it came back below 200 you can start. Luckly it came back 47 so I got the go ahead to start climaval today. So they said because the cyst was small it wont affect anything. Well lets hope they are right. I was worried about taking the climaval but was told since its not long term so I shouldnt worry. Good luck with your scan and DR!

Good luck to you too Cay x


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

They found a small cyst on my ovary when I had the down reg scan on Wed last week. The consultant said to start taking the progynova as originally planned so I'm hoping that the cyst hasn't grown at all.
Will find out more fri when I have another scan. Don't know much about cysts on ovaries, as I've never had one before. 
Hopefully I'll be able to report back on a few more answers.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Cay

Well thats good news! The hospital said the same to me I have a small cyst, the said not too worry that probably once I start DRing it will go away, so I'm good to start, thank god!! I start DRing on 13th May. Getting nervous now!xxx

pmc - hopefully its fine and doesn't come to nothing xxx

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

pmc how did your scan go Friday? I have had cysts before first time it delayed my treatment as they wanted it to shrink. Thankfully after few periods it got smaller and they were happy it was going in the right direction and not getting bigger. I have another scan next wed after taking climaval for 9 days so will see if it got bigger or not.


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi luv one.
Scan went well on Fri, thankfully the cyst has gone and the lining is thickening up nicely.
I've got ET  planned for next fri. So nervous about that stage now, that at least one of 3 frosties survives the thaw.
Thanks for asking.

Keeps us informed how you get on, hopefully the scan on Wed shows its shrunk or even gone. Good luck


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Thats excellent news pmc.... how exciting in a few more days and you will be reunited with your lovely frosties good luck hun


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Luv one


----------



## pesente (Dec 1, 2012)

i had 2 cysts at scan (14 days of buselerin) one was quite large and aftR r a blood test my estrogen level was 1000+ so had to DR for another week. had scan today and only 1 cyst but estrogen level is 112! so have started my tablets today.

fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello ladies,

Pesente glad to hear about the missing cyst and good luck this cycle. I had my scan today too and thankfully mine went missing as well! so good news I continue as normal till another scan on Monday then hopefully will be given a date for transfer. BTW my lining today was 7.6mm so going in the right direction.

PMC good luck for tomorrow!


----------

